

Hacking Java annotations to build an authentication and authorization layer - acharekar
http://engineering.webengage.com/2012/03/12/a-peek-into-webengages-security-layer-super-cool-use-of-java-annotations/

======
kodablah
This is very dangerous to create a new thread every time. Sure makes it easy
to DOS the system with survey votes. At the very least, this should be a
submission to an ExecutorService that contains a thread pool.

~~~
avlesh-singh
You missed our _note_ towards the end of the blog :). It says the same thing.

------
piyushranjan
Ah and finally java guys reinvent something which has been in ruby for decades
:P

~~~
avlesh-singh
Hahaha. Hope this thread doesn't become a Ruby/Java battlefield.

------
souravray
Clever!

